# Help with campfire



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

OK, I'm looking to create a realistic campground scene, complete with a roaring campfire, for my HO layout.
Vollmer offers a pricey kit, but I've heard you can also use some type of flickering LED to provide the light. I've also heard people have used the little tea lights you can buy cheap at the dollar store.
Any suggestions? What type of power do you need? I have several DC converters with variable output.
All you electronic gurus are welcome to help me out.  :laugh:
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Tea lights are cheepest at Wallmart right now. They are a seasonal item. You get three. The Home stores sell six or seven. Voltage you can use anything DC. Using a 12 volt wallwart you need a 750 to 1000 ohm resistor for the LED.


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Branchline-N-HO-Laser-Art-Structure-Campfire-Circu-p/bra-792.htm

this is what i used. it works very well. i crushed a rock with a hammer to make smaller rocks to circle the led. the put some brown paint on a fine bristle paint brush and let it dry. then cut the bristles to length and made a teepee effect an done. 

here is a link to a video of mine, sorry my camera dosent shoot good video's, but you will get the point and then some pic's, hope it helps

http://youtu.be/vzbhilQRVf4


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

One guy at our modular club is using the flickering LED I wired up for him and a fan driven smoke unit to create a campfire scene on his module. Looks very realistic.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> ... and a fan driven smoke unit to create a campfire scene on his module.


Way cool! Uhh ... err ... HOT!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll have to post some pictures of some of the modules, things are coming along.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

matt785115 said:


> http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Branchline-N-HO-Laser-Art-Structure-Campfire-Circu-p/bra-792.htm
> 
> this is what i used. it works very well. i crushed a rock with a hammer to make smaller rocks to circle the led. the put some brown paint on a fine bristle paint brush and let it dry. then cut the bristles to length and made a teepee effect an done.
> 
> ...


Matt,
Many thanks!
I snared a 3-pack of the tea lights at Dollar Tree for one buck. It uses a 3V disc battery.
I thought I would hardwire direct from the unit, set my DC converter at 3V, and all should be good.
I've already made a fire ring out of small rocks and have some small twigs to place above the LED.
Have I gone astray anyplace here?
Bob


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Pictures please


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

Let us know how that works out. i had planed on doing a building on fire with the FD working. I like the circuit i bought, but if i need alot of lights that could be expensive. i would like to try your idea too


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

joed2323 said:


> Pictures please


With pleasure, but not for about a week when it's finished.


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

I borrowed my kids Smurf village campfire, it looks pretty cool and I popped off a top off a flickering LED and inserted it up inside. it looks good. 

Ill post this tonight. I like these scenes also. thats the best part of doing the layouts is creating the scenes. 

I just got a set of led mini department 56 lights for a skating scene I got from them to light up a tree. 

Chris


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

What exactly is a tea light?? Another great item one can buy at the dollar store? Im game


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Papa-Smurfs-Lab-Gift-Set/dp/B004OT98ZG/ref=pd_sim_t_14

amazon has this set my kid has and its a neat fire ring and has the flame inside of it! so, I borrowed it............. for good! lol! sorry amelia! 

Chris


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

http://www.100candles.com/items_fil...ts&AffId=101&gclid=CPKq05TtmrQCFYuZ4AodQ3IA-g

here is what they are battery powered candles is all. they are tiny and pull the top and reveal the LED, its small to put in things.

Chris


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

joed2323 said:


> What exactly is a tea light?? Another great item one can buy at the dollar store? Im game


As stated earlier, I got 3 for $1 at Dollar Tree. They operate on a 3V disc battery (included).
They are EASY to take apart and remove the LED. Mine is amber and flickers. I simply hard-wired a universal DC converter to the legs of the LED, set the converter on 3V, and it worked like a champ.
I then created an HO scale sized fire ring buy gluing little teenie rocks together that I collected from my driveway. I will then drill a hole the same diameter as the LED thru my 1" foamboard and 5/8" plywood base to accomodate the flickering "flame" underneath my campfire.
Cheap....simple.....fast! Life on the railroad is good!! :laugh: :laugh:
Bob


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Where do i find/buy a dc converter at? And how do you set the converter to 3volts???


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

joed2323 said:


> Where do i find/buy a dc converter at? And how do you set the converter to 3volts???


I bought mine on eBay. They're pretty common and pretty cheap. They have a selector switch that goes from 3V up to 12V, depending on what you want to power. Most of them include several different tips so that it can be used to power lots of different devices. 
I cut the tip off the end, then solder the + lead to the + side of the LED and the - lead to the - side of the LED. Not rocket science.
Just put "universal DC converter" into your eBay search and you'll find many.
Good luck,
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You don't need to spend any money on this, at least not significant money. If you just fine any old discarded DC wallwart power supply, a resistor is all the extra parts you need to drive the LEDs. No reason at all to spend the money for a new supply.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This is a tea light.







Battery top is positive and connected to the positive side of the LED.. The lead to the adapter needs to be cut and a meter is used to determine the positive side. A 9 or 12 volt wall adapter should work. Here I used a 1k resistor.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow, thanks you guys for explaining this, and showing some pics to make it more understandable.

Your right it sure doesnt look like rocket science


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Never mind 'when finished'. We want to see how you do it. pete


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

norgale said:


> Never mind 'when finished'. We want to see how you do it. pete


Pete,
I'm having computer/camera problems. If you send your email address I'll be happy to give you step-by-step build instructions.
Bob


----------

